# Be honest. What are your goals for the next 10 years?



## and he was alright (Feb 22, 2013)

Next 10 years
-Get a job working with the disabled. (I am currently volunteering until I find a job) 
-Move out of my city
-Get a fit toned body by lifting weights. Buy a few clothes at a used clothing store. Eat a diet of organic vegetables and nuts.
-Open a freelance business 
-Take online courses and get my masters degree
-Grow a beard. Meet a guy who has a beard
-Marriage
-Move to America
-Open a few more businesses
-Pay off all of my debt including my student loans
-Seeing different parts of the country, moving every few years to a new city


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

-get fit and healthy
-do year 12 equivalent thing
-move to a new city
-get some tattoos
-get a job and save some $$$
-travel overseas


----------



## Jinkies (Aug 31, 2013)

IN ORDER:

-Write novel
-Kill myself


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Hmm...

Complete my masters in computing and A.I.;

Decide if I want to be a family man or not;

Do some serious travelling over Canada, maybe even Alaska and further north;

Pay off the mortgage for this house, then buy one in the countryside so the dogs can run around outside;

Leave my office job and turn writing/journalism into a full time career;

Become the Batman.


----------



## axxs (Jul 30, 2010)

thats pretty fooking ambitious.....i cant even get out of the rut im in.......this insanity iv been living in for the past 7 to 8 years.


----------



## Jinkies (Aug 31, 2013)

and he was alright said:


> Next 10 years
> -Get a job working with the disabled. (I am currently volunteering until I find a job)
> -Move out of my city
> -Get a fit toned body by lifting weights. Buy a few clothes at a used clothing store. Eat a diet of organic vegetables and nuts.
> ...


Great set of aims, but wouldn't that last one prove to be a bit stressful? I hate lugging furniture around and re-decorating. Wouldn't it be more convenient to just take trips to parts of the country instead?


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Get my CDL, a nice trucking job, and buy a house cash $$$. Those are it. I want to do it by 25. I know I can do it.


----------



## thatguy170296 (Jul 6, 2013)

Finish my computer science degree
Get a good paying job
Travel the different continents
Move abroad
Work for a charity abroad 
Get in better shape
Grow a beard 
Do something amazing for someone who could never repay me
Make more friends + increase social skills
and of course pay off my student loans, which will take away 9% of my annual salary every year until its repayed :/

+ more


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Hm

I suspect I'll be unemployed again soon the way I feel but that may in turn give me more time to work on myself/maybe look into some training for another job so hopefully..

-Find a job that doesnt make me as suicidal as I feel now
-Buy my own place (well get a deposit down on a mortgage, which actually should be doable in a couple of years)
-Leave the country, just once, small holiday? thats fine, I don't see me having anyone to go with but if I can go to Japan or something for a couple of weeks thats great
-Get more confident at driving, and buy a decent car I want
-Meet someone? Not sure about this one, It'd be nice if she werent like the others, but I'm not going out of my way looking so this might be a long term thing that happens..or does not.
-Actually back to the job thing, if I could set up my own business that'd be great but I don't have any ideas yet, let alone profitable ones. Bit of a pipe dream this one..


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

- Acquire my degree in Computer Science
- Acquire job in the IT industry
- Acquire my own residence
- Acquire fit body
- Acquire SO


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i feel so pathetic. i have no direction, goals, or motivation to accomplish anything.
but for now, i just want to make money and graduate college


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

- travel a bit
- move out again
- feel happy sometimes
- feel excited again
- fall in love
- find a way to make money that allows me to work from anywhere
- Make some kind of game
- Manage to get 50k word count for nanowrimo
- write more, maybe self publish book.
- Feel motivated again.
- get nearly fluent in Japanese


I don't know how I'm going to achieve any of those things. I can't call them goals, they're more like things I want if I'm being honest with myself and not telling myself not to dream because it's hopeless. Well I guess writing 50k words in a month isn't hopeless, almost managed it twice, they probably won't be good quality though if I do finish...


----------



## pollutedessence (Aug 18, 2014)

-get out of the military
-figure out what the hell I want to go to school for if at all
-start back my Etsy shop and a website
-go to more concerts
-learn to play the drums better
-meet someone special ♥
-volunteer more/animal shelter or with kids
-adopt a puppy or two :3
-build a better relationship with my parents/family and do more with them
-visit a wildlife refugee in Africa
-visit a Japanese or Korean arcade


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

honestly i dont think i can make that far, i live every day as if its the last day of my life


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

- graduate with BS in computer science
- get a job in the field 
- save up a ton of money 
- travel somewhere 
- buy a house/condo 
- buy a new car (definitely need one right now); probably a Mustang
- have sex  
- lose weight and live a healthier lifestyle


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

- Quit being so boring to be around,get a personality
- Quit being a depressed ****
- Quit being so lonely/alone all the time
- Move out of Bulgaria,to the US or some Western/Northern European country
- Take better care of my physical and mental health
- Have my life settled,a rent,wouldn't want my own place but a rent,a car and enough savings to be able to plan my finances ahead of time
- Get some cosmetic changes done I've wanted to done for a while,like fixing my overbite and other things.

Edit: Oh,yeah,forgot,I don't want to stay single for over a decade so:
- Find a gf/catgirl if available 10 years from now


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I guess I'll just hope I die since I've got nothing else.


----------



## SophiaL (Sep 20, 2014)

Get a degree, buy a flat, get a tattoo, move to new york city, fall in love. 

I think those are quite manageable, really.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Get fit
Meet people
Make money
Travel abroad
Achieve secks


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

- don't kill self
- be done with graduate school 
- have my art career established 
- have a cool studio/work space 
- go traveling with all the friends I'm gonna have *crosses fingers


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

Overcome PTSD


----------



## wildflower4 (Aug 9, 2014)

Some of my goals are to: 
get a good job related to my degree
live in a different part of the UK 
travel to countries I've always wanted to visit
and to overcome my social anxiety as much as possible


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Why is this in the frustration forum?


----------



## ioancristian (Jul 21, 2014)

- first of all i would like to lessen my SA and MD as much as possible
- finish university and have a good career
- meet a girl and eventually marry
- have at least a close friend
- visit other countries 
- participate at a marathon
- get better at chess


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1. Lose a ton of weight
2. Greatly improve in drawing and sculpting skill
3. Become great enough at art and crafting that I can regularly sell my pieces
4. Become self-employed
5. Become much better at identifying rocks and minerals
6. Regularly lucid dream
7. Get married
8. Make enough money to move far away
9. Be able to travel to distant places hunting gems and fossils
10. Buy a lapidary setup
11. Still being alive

Some skills it would be nice to learn
1. Faceting
2. Lapidary
3 Rock tumbling
4. Soldering for putting together small metal sculptures, etc Last time I rushed into it, it didn't go great.
5. Welding(mig?)
6. Blacksmithing
7. Metal casting

I'm trying to put these off until I hopefully start bringing in some money with other arts and crafts. Probably are ones I didn't think of

This was a big list, but here's hoping I achieve some of the things listed


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Finding a way to become asexual and aromatic would have to be my number one goal.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

and he was alright said:


> Wut


I believe the technical expression is "too much feels". It's painful to crave sex and romance but have absolutely no chance of ever experiencing it.


----------



## TooScaredToTry (Sep 21, 2014)

Ten years? Straighten/WHITEN my teeth. Have friends/GF.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

- Live somewhere else. Anywhere else. I don't want to be in the same city my whole life.
- Be financially independent.
- Be doing something that I enjoy.

That's pretty much all I ask for.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Cure my SA
Make enough money from my writing to support myself and my brothers and sisters for the rest of our lives
Surround myself with people I love
Live every moment to the fullest
Alternatively,


Become a supervillain



apx24 said:


> Why is this in the frustration forum?


I suspect it's because trying to achieve these goals is gonna generate a helluva lot of frustration.


----------



## vania31415 (Aug 30, 2014)

- Do my honours year
- Do a phD
- Get into a serious relationship
- Possible marriage/considering marriage and kids (kids maybe more so a 15 year plan)


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Get laid
Get a social circle
Get a car
Master "Game"
Get my degree in computer science
Get a white collar job
Move out on my own
Move to DC or somewhere on the east coast
Write a novel


And here are some smaller goals

Get in better shape
Rank up in kung fu
Find a gym (to get in better shape)
Lose some fat
Gain some muscle


I will accomplish all of these goals. No matter what it takes.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Be a rockstar. Can't see myself doing any other thing than that.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Get a job and appear semi-independent to my family
Be able to walk around randomly when I feel like it
Figure out how to talk to people without coming to hate them and myself


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Further progress my motorsport career, hopefully being based in the UK within the next 10 years and working in a successful team in an international series. 

Also finding a lovely lass in that time would be nice but not critical for me.


----------



## Grumple (Aug 31, 2014)

-Get full time job in graphics or something
-Acquire flat

I'm not very ambitious lol
Good luck, man. I enjoyed your signature tagline thing


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

pollutedessence said:


> -get out of the military


You're in the military ? Dayum .. :heart

Personally , for me :
- Finding the lookalike of my crush .
- Owning a yacht
- Declaring my yacht as an independent nation , with solar power , vegetables growing on the surface .. etc. and then waging a revolutionary war against the New Zealand military .. defending it to the death , and stuff .


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

In ten years I'll be 33 years old. I don't even know what to think about that.

I'd like to say I have goals for the next 10 years but to be honest, I haven't thought that far ahead.

Things I'd like to get accomplished in the next 1-3 years are:
- Buy land
- Build a cob cottage
- Grow food
- Go back to the gym and get fit
- Find a way to make money that doesn't destroy my soul
- Finish my AA degree (almost there)


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

1. Get the degree I'm seeking and minor...
2. Get a GOOD job
3. Move out of Illinois
4. Reach black belt in Karate and possibly Aikido

If the first 3 fail than die off and return to the earth.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

If I can get a decent job and be able to move out, I'll be pretty happy don't have to many other goals tbh


----------



## Zaidi (Apr 13, 2013)

-Be the best squash player of my country.
-Play the best guitar I can and have enough people show up when I'm at it.
-Learn all those skills of freestyle soccer that I couldn't because of laziness. -_-
-Be fluent enough with my words (English) to make people understand my stuff. 
-Get my M.S degree from somewhere abroad, and then come back to my country and enjoy an average job with an average lifestyle. 
-If I'm supposed to die in next 10 years, I want to die before anyone good around me. That's all that keeps me going to be honest. :3


----------



## harikiri (Feb 10, 2013)

Goals are for losers. Wait for inspiration to strike and act on it in this moment. Forget about your pitiful 'dreams'.


----------



## TooScaredToTry (Sep 21, 2014)

harikiri said:


> Goals are for losers. Wait for inspiration to strike and act on it in this moment. Forget about your pitiful 'dreams'.


I'm inspired to deadlift 2000 lbs. right now.

BRB instantly becoming the strongest man in the world

Anyways, almost forgot that another goal is financial independence.


----------



## mirahana (Sep 18, 2014)

Living without SA..
having a career that make me happy..
Having a family..
live in a nice house at somewhere closed to nature..
hmm..maybe


----------



## and he was alright (Feb 22, 2013)

harikiri said:


> Goals are for losers. Wait for inspiration to strike and act on it in this moment. Forget about your pitiful 'dreams'.


You have to climb cliffs before you climb mountains!

Goals and dreams are not the same thing. People set goals with the intention to work towards them. Set goals, ask yourself why you want to accomplish those goals, and work towards them.


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

To be happy,if that doesn't work out there's always the option of killing myself


----------



## Direction (Jun 24, 2014)

-Get Far away from my clingy mother
-Go to College
-Get an apartment
-Get a job that I like doing and gives a stable income
-Get into a relationship
-Get better with my social akwardness

#thedream


----------



## Ashley123 (Aug 2, 2012)

I want to finish university, have a close relationship with Jesus and maybe marry someone.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Fall in love with someone that shares my passions
Have a house that's paid-in-full
Have enough risidual income (rental houses) where I no longer have to work*


----------



## WereGonnaMakeit (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm hoping to have a good women and a family in ten years. Of course, a good job is important but family to me is the most important. I know you need a job to support a family but I am starting to realize money isn't everything at least not in excess. I'm 25 years, finished school finally and looking for work. I have no problem pulling girls, my issue was that I was too shallow with women. I'm realizing this is no life to live so I'm trying to change my attitude, way of thinking etc. Let me tell you, it has been a living hell to try to change the way you think, your attitude which in many cases influences your actions. I literally spent the last four years in pure pain but it was worth it. 

I'm gonna make it.

We're all gonna make it.


----------



## and he was alright (Feb 22, 2013)

WereGonnaMakeit said:


> I'm hoping to have a good women and a family in ten years. Of course, a good job is important but family to me is the most important. I know you need a job to support a family but I am starting to realize money isn't everything at least not in excess. I'm 25 years, finished school finally and looking for work. I have no problem pulling girls, my issue was that I was too shallow with women. I'm realizing this is no life to live so I'm trying to change my attitude, way of thinking etc. Let me tell you, it has been a living hell to try to change the way you think, your attitude which in many cases influences your actions. I literally spent the last four years in pure pain but it was worth it.
> 
> I'm gonna make it.
> 
> We're all gonna make it.


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't know about goals, but I just want to have a bunch of friends with whom I could backpack the world. And drink a lot of alcohol and smoke a lot of weed. 
And having a boyfriend with whom... uhhh well, ... we would love each other ;-) 
All that before I am too old for it, I'm already 20...


----------



## nebulaghost (Feb 18, 2014)

Live in seclusion.
Trip everyday.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Oh god, so many. Many more than I can actually achieve in that amount of time. I don't see how I can possibly do all these things before I'm 30, especially as I won't even be graduating until I'm 23.

- get a degree (B.A.)
- get my driving license
- buy a car
- move out
- start my career (?? in what?)
- amass some savings
- live in London for at least a year or two
- get married
- have a child
- have some kind of nice home
- move back to my hometown so I can take care of my parents

The things on that list which feel most impossible are marriage and reproduction. Those are the ones I'm least likely to achieve. And also driving. I am terrified of driving.

The problem is, I feel like if I don't do these things before I'm 30, they're never going to happen.


----------



## Magnius (Sep 21, 2012)

Well i don't plan on living past 30 so i don't care about goals, i had my dreams and aspirations when i was younger but they started to slip further away as i got older so now i think whats the point.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

- Have a career
- At least have an apartment
- Don't want to still be alone
- Do whatever the **** I want

I'm not the most goal oriented person. I've always kind of floated through life in an uncertain stupor, too timid to make a decision. It's a dumb way to live, but I feel too defeated to care except for in sporadic outbursts of desperation, lol. Sad.


----------



## TheLoser (Jul 16, 2014)

Realistic:

Get my drivers license
Complete my master degree
Get a well payed job
Get a decent apartment
Lift 275 lbs in bench press
Finish top 250 movies at IMDB...

Unrealistic:

Get a girlfriend
Get a friend
Feel happy


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

TheLoser said:


> Realistic:
> 
> Get my drivers license
> Complete my master degree
> ...


Dont focus on those 2 meaningless things and maybe you get a shot at those unrealistic things ^^


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

My goal is to stay alive . You don't even know whats going to happen in the next 10 minutes let alone 10 years.


----------



## TheLoser (Jul 16, 2014)

Sleeper92 said:


> Dont focus on those 2 meaningless things and maybe you get a shot at those unrealistic things ^^


Sometimes you need to set small goals to get the confidence to reach the more difficult ones. The last one was a bit silly though, but training has helped me a lot mentally, although it might not always seem like it.


----------



## Mr B (Aug 22, 2013)

- Get a high paying job
- Get a car
- Travel with your car


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

finish college 
phone a friend
eat less pizza 
eat less cookies
maybe work out once a year
maybe
thats honesty
everything else is secondary
go head and accuse me of wasting existence
which brings me to my next goal:
HELP others, like lives wise not 1st world stuff
which i find just as important but idk.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

1. Not **** up
2. ^^
3. Continue not ****ing up


----------



## harikiri (Feb 10, 2013)

*Sigh*. Men are so boring, yet somehow necessary. I stand by my original plan of planning nothing and avoiding goals like the plague. I'm hardly built like a footballer after all. Fecking dangerous game! Way to get your leg broke.


----------



## Neena101 (Sep 21, 2014)

Brilliant Thread Question! 
My aspirations would have to be the following:
- Complete my degree.
- Get a Job I love (Would like to work in Haematology)
- Run a marathon.
- Complete a Gran Fondo/Cyclosportive event of 100 Miles.
- Buy and decorate a House.
- Get my drivers License.
- Buy a nice car.
- Progress my watch collection with rarer pieces (IWC, Chopard, Jaeger Le Coultre etc)
- Learn to Trade on the Stock Market.
- Learn a Language or Two
- Travel, a lot, whenever I can.
- Work with and be an substantial part of a Research Institute.


----------



## jc43 (Jul 28, 2014)

Fall in love :heart


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Working as an artist
Living on my own
Some kind of social life
Anxiety is manageable
In better shape
Real life female human girlfriend (or alien)


----------



## BeefBoss (Feb 12, 2016)

Magnius said:


> Well i don't plan on living past 30 so i don't care about goals, i had my dreams and aspirations when i was younger but they started to slip further away as i got older so now i think whats the point.


Ditto.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

-graduate college
-go to grad school/med school (maybe)
-get a job w/ my degree
-move away from where i live
-live abroad (doctors without borders would be nice)
-get over trust issues, have a social life
-drop all responsibilities at some point and just backpack it. maybe even live off the land, Into the Wild style (minus the whole starvation bit)
-master a skill, become more knowledgeable, more well rounded
-become better at using my time productively
-never close my mind off to new ideas or get too entrenched in personal ideologies
-run a marathon(?)


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

What my goals will probably revolve around: Staying sane, alive, and sober

Wishful positive goals: Find a job/career I'm not ashamed of, start a family, travel, become independent, gain confidence, find human beings I get along with


----------



## Bubblemonkey (Feb 11, 2016)

-Finish college (2017 or 2018, depending)
-Maybe get a job, I guess, if I have to.. 
-Finish remodeling house, sell it
-Buy property somewhere with nicer weather
-Build new house (somewhere from which I never plan to move)
-Maybe get another job, I guess, if I have to, after moving
-Find some sort of cure for my chronic pain condition (subject to medical advances, unfortunately)
-Get my passport stamped at least 3 more times
-???


Beyond that, I don't have any concrete goals or plans, and most of those are related, probably could have been combined.. ^_^


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Find a better paying job and my own place, be self-sufficient and get a small SUV. And travel.


----------



## NerdlySquared (Jul 18, 2015)

TryingMara said:


> Find a better paying job and my own place, be self-sufficient and get a small SUV. And travel.


It will all happen Mara  Maybe sooner than you even realise  Wishing you the very best of luck.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Honestly? I have no goals. I will probably still be at this job, living the same life I am now.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> - travel a bit
> - move out again
> - feel happy sometimes
> - feel excited again
> ...


Anything achieved yet?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

SaladDays said:


> - Quit being so boring to be around,get a personality
> - Quit being a depressed ****
> - Quit being so lonely/alone all the time
> - Move out of Bulgaria,to the US or some Western/Northern European country
> ...


Any progress?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

— Learn to Code
— Build my own PC
— Learn a language (either Latin, German, French or Spanish. Maybe get the courage to ask someone to Skype or Facetime and help me learn) 
— Be able to overcome my panic attacks and go outside for at least an hour a day
— Incorporate exercise routine 
— Not care about the stares and looks of shock and horror that I get on the street
— Overcome certain personal vices (like masturbation, porn, gluttony)


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

-> Learn Japanese
-> Finish my studies
-> Make a game
-> Find a girlfriend
-> Operate my eyes
-> Get really good at something new. Chess, basketball idk. Being a professional basketball player and my girlfriend being a cheerleader rooting for me would be the dream :3





-> Stay in shape


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

JohnDoe26 said:


> - Learn to Code
> - Build my own PC
> - Learn a language (either Latin, German, French or Spanish. Maybe get the courage to ask someone to Skype or Facetime and help me learn)
> - Be able to overcome my panic attacks and go outside for at least an hour a day
> ...


Why latin? Not exactly helpful in todays world.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Demon Soul said:


> Why latin? Not exactly helpful in todays world.


I want to learn to read some of the classics (western literature and books that have built western civilization) and many other works of theology (study of God). Most of them haven't been translated from the Latin. Plus, it helps you learn and build your knowledge of other languages since a few of them are based off of Latin.


----------



## poisongenius (Nov 8, 2015)

- Be a journalist, or any job that's never repetitive and requires lots of social interaction.
- Be a single, independent woman, and maybe adopt a child from an orphanage.
- Be happier, more optimistic, and not care for people's opinions way too much.
- Go to Japan at least once.
- Have time for personal intetests, such as English fan fiction writing.
- Find someone who really, truly understands me, somewhat like a soul mate perhaps
- Make my mother less worried than she currently is. My social anxiety has really made her worked up during all this time.
- Make my OTP from the anime Code Geass, Suzaku x C.C, somehow more popular than it is now. They are such a beautiful yet underrated pairing.
- Take more care of myself and my feelings.
- Look at these notes with a smile on my face.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I have to release an album before I die.


----------



## melancholyxmike (Feb 12, 2016)

Lose weight. Read more books. Get into a long term relationship.


----------



## Dall545 (Sep 9, 2015)

- Graduate - become self-employed (or a job I enjoy)
- Write books, articles etc. 
- Be comfortable in social situations 
- Get fit/healthy
- Be happy and more confident (stop overthinking everything)
- Be comfortable in social situations
- Travel


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Graduate
Get an apprenticeship
Stay in contact with my friends
Reach 100k battles in Wot (yes, i'm not joking)


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Not depressed,
Not wanting to die, 
Good career, 
Relationship,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Get a decent place of my own.
Get another car - haven't had one for ages.
Start selling my books again.
Start my Masters.

That should all happen within the next year.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I actually don't know.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

-Get a girlfriend
-Have sex while listening to deathmetal screamo and barney theme song
-Build a time machine and attach it to my mini-van. 
-Visit the andremeta galaxy and make Youtube video on how to pick up alien chicks. 
-Become the shortest man to ever dunk and write a book How To Dunk If You're A Midget
-Become a professional Twerker
-Become the ultimate pokemon master!
-Learn the native language of Hebezekian spoken by the native people of the planet Hebezeka (where my ancestors are from)


Oh yeah I better not die either! I think that's an accomplishment.


----------



## macarons (Mar 1, 2016)

1) Graduate 
2) Get a job / freelance / self-employ / make my own company 
3) create my own game / app / website
4) Learn Japanese for fun and Chinese because I need to
5) Youtube
6) Travel

The list goes on and on. Of course, 90% of em won't come true
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Have a Harem


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

åååhrjavillhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaa.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

1- workout daily
2-be a nurse or get into something else
3-start a family
-raise them

Die I guess lol.

Lots of traveling 2


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Buy sas and then permanently ban everyone.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

0


----------



## Pips (Feb 19, 2016)

1. Find a job that would allow me to minimize my interactions with people and stick with it for two years. Save as much money as possible and spend it frugally.
2. Move to a new city and start fresh. 
3. Try to start drawing since it's my passion and I've put it off for so long due to my family brainwashing me into thinking it's a waste of time.

4. Continue working on my writing skills, learning Japanese and maybe German, lose 40-50 pounds & remain fit, minimize how much of an impact social anxiety has on my life.
5. If I'm lucky enough.. finding a female who is genuine and faithful for a possible long term relationship would be great.. 
6. Maybe go back to college or a vocational school to finish and get something to have and make my job applications look better.

7. Make reliable and genuine friends with similar interests.
8. Release an online comic/novel that could maybe help me pay the bills so I can quit working a normal job. :')


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

monotonous said:


> honestly i dont think i can make that far, i live every day as if its the last day of my life


Don't say that my father passed away like that and I actually miss him most of my life.... of course I do. Especially when someone's chill no one wants anyone in danger... no one.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

-loose 5 kg
-get job
-see grandma at least one more time before she dies
-get house
-travel and see elephants and camels
-get married
-have kids
-publish art book

I don't believe any of this but.. This is what I'd ideally do.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Have kids & be a good mum
Kids holidays to theme parks 
Teach kids my native language, basically most of my goals will revolve around them lol
Aside from that, climb the work ladder, be a better cook/baker, travel to Japan and maybe pick up the language if I can really be arsed (BTW loving the pro Japanese enthusiasm on this forum)


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Shoot these are goals for less than 5 years 

Have a full time job that i hopefully enjoy
Move out into my own home
Figure out what i want to study and go to college for it
Get over my SA by then? 
Make friends
Get a boyfriend
Go skydiving
Become more active

Ultimately be more happy and enjoy my life

Man i have a ton more i could say lol


----------



## Rosefollicles (Mar 27, 2016)

It's dumb, but I really just wanna build a house that's also a greenhouse. So I can grow veggies in the same room as I cook. And also so I can save on heating and have a nice place that's always lit up by natural light.

To do that, I'm probably also going to have to graduate college and find a well paying job within my field.



DyingHearts said:


> graduate high school and...that's all i got


You'll get there! How much time have you got left?


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

get a bachelor's degree and eventually a good job.


----------



## Zosie92 (Jun 25, 2015)

Get a better job. Stop living with parents. Don't be dead. 

I mean, these are my goals just for this year, but I can't think much beyond that right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow in 10 years....I'll be 31!
I hope I'll be happily married to my true love, & work a job that makes me happy. ^^

Right now I'm focusing on self-healing & development, & getting a job.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

Move out of my parents house and try to live independently for the first time.
To try to work. (for the first time in about 14 years)
To travel.
To get my parents off my back and to let them let me make my own mistakes in life. 
To get a boyfriend or husband.
To get my own place to live. 
To start a family, if the circumstances are right (financially, emotionally, mentally, etc.), as I wouldn't want to bring a child into the world with a parent like myself as I currently am.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Finish thesis. 
Find a research job. 
Take a holiday alone in another country. Bonus points if I barely speak the language. 
Buy a house. 
Read 500 books. 
Learn Arabic. 
Ask someone out. In public. Face-to-face. 
Learn tango dancing. 
Learn to drive a 5 speed. 
Lose a bagillion pounds. Heh. 


Seems like a lot, looking at it all laid out like that. But I'm already working on most of these. I think it's feasible with effort.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

-Have a job
-maybe a girlfriend
-moved out of my parents house
-have a social life
-improving myself 
-Getting the highest belt in martial arts
-improving social skills


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Hmm...

Here are my goals:

- Get fit, and stay fit/ get my skinny belly back...
- Get certifications
- Get a job straight out of college
- Be able to help out family/Be less of a burden
- Make a real friend (maybe)
- Ask my crush out

IF she accepts me and things go long-term:

- Move up the work place
- Go to graduate school
- Teach at a good university/college to make extra money
- Have a kid (maybe)
- Be happy for once

ELSE IF she accepts me but then we break up and I never find anyone after 20 years of working OR she rejects me and I never find someone after 20 years of working:

- Learn Japanese to take JLPT... and PASS!
- Start taking internships to Japan/Find work in Japan
- Move to Japan
- Teach those in Japan what I've learned in America after being in the industry for 15-20 years
- Elope with a Geisha
- Live in Japan until I die

- Must record my different takes/reactions on all and any potential instance of my death which are to be put on tapes. This will be in it's own way, my will, in video format, and to be shown to those at my funeral.


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

Learn Japanese
Get better at drawing and writing
Get in better shape
Get a new wardrobe
Get my anxiety under control
Become financially independent
Get surgery to have my stretch marks removed
Move to the beach
Get some tattoos
Visit Japan


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Make this job turn into something.

Also finish my degree. I dropped out of college, years ago, 12 hours short of getting my degree. So I need to finish that. My dad has even offered to pay for it all, books, everything, and it's only a few classes. I need to do it. Soon.

If this job works out I need to get a new car (though mine is really not all that old and is in good shape) with the car allowances I'm going to get. So, yeah, basically an interest free loan at my company's expense on a car, then add whatever payment I want (though if I'm smart I'll start saving now). With what my new job pays and mileage and a car allowance...ffs there should be absolutely no worries, but I'm getting way ahead of myself I haven't had this job for that long yet. I don't even know if this is going to work out yet. But I can imagine things getting much, much better, fingers crossed.

All of this is really related to being more able to take care of my kids, from a financial standpoint. They're fine now. Ffs I already pay ridiculous child support, on the salary I have now. So. Bumping that up will help them, and it will help me, and it's going to happen. You can do this. Just. Do it, lol.

One of (maybe the single biggest) goal is to see my kids graduate, both hs and college. To see my kids happily married and have grandkids one day, and they're too young for that to happen imo in the next ten years but it could happen *cringe, please, god, no, though, not yet*

My dad is going to retire sometime in 2017, though he hasn't told anyone but my mom the date (not even his employer) but I want to see that happen.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

-Travel
-Move out of the country
-Start a business there
-Become fit
-Never be in need of money (already the case, but in a sustainable way)

* *




-Avoid death in that interval of time


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Really want to get some solid internships before college ends. Want to make some good friends before college ends. Want to actually enjoy my life before college ends. Want to travel when I have money


----------

